# Benteke al Liverpool, è ufficiale.



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2015)

Come era stato anticipato una settimana fa, *Benteke *è un nuovo giocatore del *Liverpool*. Ora è anche arrivata l'ufficialità, tramite il sito ufficiale dei Reds.
Il Liverpool avrebbe versato nelle casse dell'*Aston Villa* circa *46,5 milioni di euro*.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come era stato anticipato una settimana fa, *Benteke *è un nuovo giocatore del *Liverpool*. Ora è anche arrivata l'ufficialità, tramite il sito ufficiale dei Reds.
> Il Liverpool avrebbe versato nelle casse dell'*Aston Villa* circa *46,5 milioni di euro*.


Per 30 milioni , sarebbe stato anche buono , ma 46 milioni è imbarazzante.


----------



## yohann (22 Luglio 2015)

In Inghilterra i manager sono dei pazzi e per quello che Mourinho quando torna li vince sempre..


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra i manager sono dei pazzi e per quello che Mourinho quando torna li vince sempre..



Anche lui ha delle battute a vuoto , e sbaglia acquisti , però a differenza di quelle teste di rapa inglesi , lui ha un cervello e vince. L' unico manager in inghilterra , che ha vinto senza spese folli è stato Sir Alex Ferguson , in misura minore pure Wenger , prima che si rincitrullisse , e decise di non giocare più con la difesa


----------



## Pamparulez (22 Luglio 2015)

firmino-benteke 85mln di euro. 
Ma come si fa.....


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> firmino-benteke 85mln di euro.
> Ma come si fa..... &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## il condor (22 Luglio 2015)

Rispetto al DS del Liverpool sembra che Galliani è intelligente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Rispetto al DS del Liverpool sembra che Galliani è intelligente.



Due nobili decadute finite in mano a degli incompetenti


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2015)

Sturridge-Firmino
Benteke


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Cmq ce un incompetenza in premier che fa paura, sono incapaci di fare delle squadre medie buone senza spendere delle follie.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Cmq ce un incompetenza in premier che fa paura, sono incapaci di fare delle squadre medie buone senza spendere delle follie.



Dai quei soldi a Torino/Hellas/Atalanta e ti fanno una squadra molto migliore di quasi tutte quelle che girano in Premier


----------



## yohann (23 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dai quei soldi a Torino/Hellas/Atalanta e ti fanno una squadra molto migliore di quasi tutte quelle che girano in Premier




Infatti prendi anche un Siviglia in Spagna non sono mica capaci fare calcio gli inglesi...


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Infatti prendi anche un Siviglia in Spagna non sono mica capaci fare calcio gli inglesi...



Gli inglesi buttano i tanti soldi che hanno , avessero il budget delle 3 squadre che ho citato sopra , farebbero ridere i polli


----------



## pazzomania (23 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Cmq ce un incompetenza in premier che fa paura, sono incapaci di fare delle squadre medie buone senza spendere delle follie.



Secondo me ci facciamo più problemi noi di loro.

Questi stanno veramente pieni di denaro.


----------



## il condor (23 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Due nobili decadute finite in mano a degli incompetenti



 esatto.


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2015)

45 mil per quello???


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Ha ancora tutto da dimostrare.


----------



## Serginho (23 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come era stato anticipato una settimana fa, *Benteke *è un nuovo giocatore del *Liverpool*. Ora è anche arrivata l'ufficialità, tramite il sito ufficiale dei Reds.
> Il Liverpool avrebbe versato nelle casse dell'*Aston Villa* circa *46,5 milioni di euro*.



Ma nel tempo libero fa l'imbianchino?


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma nel tempo libero fa l'imbianchino?


----------

